# History



## Garren Jacobsen (Jul 7, 2011)

Here is a question that has bothered me and I have not gotten an answer to since this is my friends aren't writers. The question is: do you try to create a story with only "necessary history" or in your minds do you try to create an entire "universe" that comes together to influence your books. IF you want more clarification ask for it. I am a bit nervous that this question is a bit...vague.


----------



## Helbrecht (Jul 7, 2011)

I think it depends on the scale of the story. If it's a short piece or maybe a standalone novel, then it's perfectly acceptable to just get the bare bones of history together based on what's immediately relevant to the plot. However, doing this in a longer work - especially if you're missing obvious opportunities for the odd bit of historical exposition - can make the world you've built seem hollow. 

Fantasy worldbuilding is all about immersion, and the more world you build (not necessarily the more world you put in the book), the more immersive reading about the world becomes. The average reader of the fantasy genre gobbles up in-depth and thorough world-building, history included, like Scoobie Snacks. xD


----------



## BeigePalladin (Jul 7, 2011)

I feel you need at least some history from your world, just for the odd referance, and to make it as real as possible to yourself whilst writing. The more depth to the world, the better, though this dosen't need to be as fleshed out as real history - just names, dates and a summary works.

it also, by having this planned out, helps avoud very easy plot holes, as a certain writer may have found out before Â¬,Â¬

here's a tip: as a fantasy writer, youur audiance will see about 5% of what you write


----------



## Donny Bruso (Jul 7, 2011)

It does depend on the scale, but even in a short piece, its fairly simple to plant a few references to character's personal histories as well as general history of the land they live in. Sometimes a few is all it takes to make a reader feel a sense of long-term existence.


----------



## fcbkid15 (Jul 7, 2011)

I agree with the others, it depends on what it is. Epic, short, et cetera. If its short, than you don't need a good history. If its a series, that you want to seem real (or as real as fantasy can get), than come up with a good backstory. It takes some time, but its worth it. Its make the story and world much more richer for the reader. It makes them feel like their actually in this world, that everything already happened. And also, after the series is done, you can go back and explore the history some more in prequels, thats always fun. Sometimes when I'm coming up with history for some of my worlds, i like what im coming up with and go write a little short story just about it. Its fun. And it also gives better dialogue. To seem like the characters and world are actually 3 dimensional instead of flat and not that thought out. Instead of having them say something like "This battle is gonna be huge." It sounds more realistic if they say something like, "This battle well be bigger than the battle for the rushing river years ago." Hope I helped!


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jul 7, 2011)

World Building can be interesting and great fun. I've also seen where a writer gets so caught up in creating the world, a novel based on it is never actually produced...or if it is, it's years down the road--maybe--if the spark hasn't gone out.

As has been said, preparation and depth offers consistency and a richness for the reader. But really, 90% of what you know about a world, its history, cultures and back story (if you will) won't grace the pages of your novel. At least not the first one for sure.

I go for the necessary history plus a bit more, but not a super detailed world before I get started.  I flesh out what I need to as I go along, using the ideas and framework already established. 

For those who've gamed, like D&D, it's kind of like creating an entire world, with countries, cultures, castles and adventures planned, but never actually having charters run in it. That's what too much world building without actual writing is.

But that's just how I see it and what works for me.


----------



## fcbkid15 (Jul 7, 2011)

yeah, i'm with you on that one. Plus it makes it easier for you to write it, already having all these ideas and a sense of what the world is like.


----------



## Ravana (Jul 8, 2011)

Depends on the story, as far as how much work I put into it–and how much of the history appears in the story–but, mentally, I find it almost impossible to start building a world without envisioning considerable amounts of its history. 

On the other hand, I'm also the sort of person who creates worlds for the sheer joy of creating them… even if I never _use_ them for anything. So I may not be the best example to refer to.


----------



## fete67 (Jul 8, 2011)

Personally I have been spending about half a year creating this world I have named Vesturn. Its taken a lot of time and energy creatively speaking. I've only completed like half of the world and only like a 25th of the history, but it has spawned at least five short story ideas and like 3 novel ideas. In the end I believe that is was and is worth it to finish all the history and the geography of the world. It has allowed me to come up with fun phrases such as "Ye back side smells worse than the Polsin Swamps!"


----------



## Ophiucha (Jul 8, 2011)

I only do what I have to, but I do hint at more, even if I never develop what 'more' is. You don't really need to. You can give off handed comments, "She stood by the statue of Togarth, the hero of our last war with the elves," without knowing anything at all about Togarth as a person, how he came to be a hero, or that war with the elves. And that's the sort of comment one includes to add a little life to a world. But if I am writing about a story that takes place a thousand years after that war, then the details of it are remarkably irrelevant to me. I hear people say that sitting down and writing this stuff out sometimes gives them a spark of inspiration, and I don't doubt that, but frankly, I'd find my time better spent writing out details of more pressing issues (the plot, the current political state of affairs, etc.) and getting sparks from that than anything with only background relevance to the story. And love worldbuilding though I do, I've wasted enough good ideas in my life drawing maps and conlanging instead of writing them out that I'd avoid that road in my future.


----------



## legacyblade (Jul 8, 2011)

Like what everyone else has said, it does depend on the story. It'd be a waste of time and effort to write enough history to fill up a few text books if it's for a stand alone 10 page short story. Heck, this might even be too much writing for an epic fantasy (though that depends). You just have to figure out how important the history is to the current story and how it'll effect the plot. Then create more history than you need so as to give the world a nice fleshed out feel. Just avoid telling the reader EVERYTHING you've created for your world, as even the most avid epic fantasy fan is going to get bored after 10 pages about how the basket came into existence in this world  (ok, maybe there's a few people who will enjoy reading that).

Just remember to actually write the story. It's really easy to get so focused on world building that 6 months later you're still making things up and not yet writing. I have a heck of a lot of trouble with this. (I was mapping out every town and villiage on the entire continent, even those that would never appear in the story.) Without the story, no one will learn all this awesome stuff you've come up with.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks guys this has been enlightening.


----------



## Deborah Dalton (Jul 11, 2011)

Everyone else seems to have covered the aspect of immersion. I guess my 2 cents comments is when you're creating the world, write more history than you'll probably need. That way you'll certainly have the resources, and you'll also write smaller nuances and your characters will seem more believable. They'll be able slip the world's atmosphere into conversation subtly, and that can be wonderful storytelling.


----------



## Draconis73 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hello all. I too, am stuck with the world-building problem. I am currently working on my first manuscript. The story is epic though. What do I do about building this world, and how do I go about the process? Do I treat it as if I am God of this realm? Or are there other paths that I should follow? It is a strange feeling to be in control of creating an entire world, all by myself. I just need a few tips, or pointers to make this easier on myself. It would drive me to the brink of madness, if I did this all on my own. Please help me. I do not want to fail before I begin.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Jul 11, 2011)

The first question you should ask yourself is what is the purpose of your writing. If there is no purpose then your world will feel empty and hollow. Like, in my estimation, Eragon or the travesty of vampire lore Twilight . Those two suffered from the failure of not knowing what their worlds were meant to be. Look at Tolkien for example his commentary was about industrialization and the World Wars. Or Robert Jordan's work are a commentary of American Society. Those are rather heady examples. To turn to a younger appeal look at Harry Potter. It was a coming of age kind of tale. Meant to age with the readership. Those are the big three that come to mind. But if you look deep enough I am sure you can find a purpose to the world in every great fantasy novel.


----------



## Draconis73 (Jul 12, 2011)

Th e purpose of the writing is to show what I dream when I sleep. The world that I have been dreaming since I have been a child, is so complex, that it would seem to be an incredible task to undertake.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Jul 12, 2011)

Then let the complexity flow. Create the basic structure of your world then let the stories flesh it out.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jul 12, 2011)

Draconis73 said:


> Hello all. I too, am stuck with the world-building problem. I am currently working on my first manuscript. The story is epic though. What do I do about building this world, and how do I go about the process? Do I treat it as if I am God of this realm? Or are there other paths that I should follow? It is a strange feeling to be in control of creating an entire world, all by myself. I just need a few tips, or pointers to make this easier on myself. It would drive me to the brink of madness, if I did this all on my own. Please help me. I do not want to fail before I begin.




Draconis73,

Start with the story you hope to tell within the world you're creating. That will help to give you focus.  The time and place of the action as it begins and moves forward.

No one can tell you exactly how to create your world. Put the information down, organize it with charts or maps or histories or index cards. How will what happens in the story impact other parts currently (kind of a ripple effect of dropping a stone in a pond). Is there a backdrop or history that influences the direction of the story? Where will the story's path cross and impact in the course of the story?  You may not know this when you start, but be aware of it as you go and make adjustments.

Just a few thoughts to get you started. You can do it. Take it as it comes--one or a few steps at a time.


----------



## Draconis73 (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you sir(s) for your input on my world building problem. Maps and charts and index cards...oh my! Needless to say, These are very helpful ideas. I have tried mapping, mabye I should use a larger piece of paper, and then I can get a feel for how extensive this landscape is. As far as charts go, how would I apply that process? I can feel this coming together, but being an OCD person makes things difficult sometimes. I have written about certain sections of the landscape, but I suppose sketching it out may be slightly easier. I have to draw up a map now... This may take a bit. I'll get back to you and let you know how it's coming along. Please let me know how charts apply and how I could apply them correctly.

  Thanks for your help,

               Draconis73


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Jul 14, 2011)

Not a problem Draconis


----------

